# خطوات أعمال اللياسة



## إسلام علي (4 مارس 2010)

الموضوع منقول للفائدة واسم صاحبه في آخر صفحة *:28:

يسرني أن أقدم هذا الملف الكامل عن التلييس وقد قمت بتجميعه من :
- مواصفات عدد من المشاريع .
- بعض الكتب .
- عدد من المشاركات في المنتدى .
- من واقع خبرتي الميدانية.
أتمنى أن يفيدكم :

 خطوات أعمال اللياسة :
أ‌- أعمال التنظيف والتهيئة :
1- إكمال تركيب الليات الكهرباء وسد الفجوات بالمونة الأسمنتية .
2- إكمال تركيب تمديدات التغذية وسد الفجوات بالمونة الأسمنتية .
3- إكمال تركيب شبك الحماية .
4- دق الخـوابير ومواسير الكهرباء.
5- تسديد الفجوات بين المباني فيما بينها البين .
6- تسديد الفجوات بين التقاء المباني مع الهيكل الخرساني افقيا وراسيا.
7- تحشية جميع الثقوب والخطوط الممدودة ضمنها المواسير الكهرباء والسباكة بالإسمنت والرمل نسبة (1: 3) من جميع الجهات لغاية مستوى وجه الحائط , وفي حال زيادة العمق عن 4 سم يتوجب استعمال التسليح بشبك معدني مجلفن .
8- معالجة التعشيش بتحشيته مع استخدام الإضافات اللازمة حال كون التعشيش عميق .
9- يتم التأكد من استواء الجدران ( المباني) باستخدام القدة المعدنية ويتم وضع القدة أفقياً ورأسياً ومائلة وتحديد الأماكن البارزة والداخلة .
10- على المقاول حلق البروز بتكسير الزيادات وتربية الدخول بمونة الرمل والأسمنت بنسبة 350كجم أسمنت للمتر المكعب رمل .
11- التفاوت المسموح به في انحراف مستوى السطوح لا يزيد عن 3 مم في المتر الطولي في هذه المرحلة .
12- يتم التأكد أن السطوح صلبة وثابتة و تسمح بتماسك قوي وكافٍ للتلييس.
13- يتم التأكد أن الأسطح المعدنية القابلة للتآكل قد تمت حمايتها ضد التآكل.
14- تنقير للجدران الخرسانية و الجسور و الأسقف والأعمدة التي صبت بالبيلوت - ملساء- قبل لياستها .
15- الأحرف الطويلة مثل أحرف الجسور في الواجهات وداخل الصالت يتم شدها بالخيط لتأكد من إسقامها وتكسير الزيادة .
16- قص المواد المختلفة عن مواد التلييس مثل المرابط المعدنية أو حديد التسليح و إزالة كافة قضبان ربط القوالب سواء كانت أسياخ 6 ملم أو سلك تربيط يجب بقصها للداخل بعمق لا يقل عن 1 سم عن وجه الخرسانة وتعبأ بمونة اسمنتيه بنسبة 1: 3 فوقها .
17- إزالة مونة خرسانة الفواصل لتسويتها مع بقية سطح العمل.
18- تنحت جميع النتوءات البارزة ( الخرسانة أو مباني) سواء في الجدران والأسقف وتخشن بفراشي حديدة وتنكش الفراغات والفواصل .
19- يتم التأكد أن السطوح خالية من التلوث وجافة إلى حد ما.
20- تنظف الجدران ويتم إزالة الأتربة والأوساخ وأية مادة غريبة والمواد العالقة وبقايا للنجارة والأكياس العالقة بالصبة .
21- يجب أخذ الاحتياطات الكافية التي تكفل بقاء أعمال التلييس سليمة دون تلف أو تلوّث.
22- يراعى بشكل خاص توفير التهوية الكافية لأعمال التلييس الداخلي التي تكون فيها حركة الهواء الطبيعي قليلة أو معدومة.
23- تفريغ جميع لحامات المباني و العراميس بعمق لا يقل عن 1سم ما لم يكن قد تم تفريغها أثناء البناء.
24- التأكد من الأمان التام للسقالة على الواجهة قبل تلييسها . 
25- الإنتهاء من أعمال الصحي وأعمال الكهرباء الخاصة بالواجهات قبل تلييسها .
26- تقطيع جميع الحديد البارز من الكمرات والسقالات والسقف والأعمدة.
ب‌- تركيب شبك اللياسة 
قبل مباشرة اللياسة يتم تركيب الشبك المعدني (exmet) أو ما يماثله من الداخل والخارج.
1- عرض الشبك لا يقل عن 15 سم وبفتحات سدادية . 
2- يتم التثبيت بواسطة خـوابير أو مسامير فولاذية عادية أو مربعة القطاع مع وردة مجلفنة ( washer Galvanized) أو ما شابه ذلك .
3- يثبت الشبك بمسامير من الجهتين تثبيتاً جيداً بحيث نصفه يثبت على الخرسانة والآخر على المباني .
4- . يتم وضع المسامير على أبـعـاد لأتزيــد عـن 20 سم .
5- يمنع تركيب المسامير بالطرق ولا بدمن استخدام الدريل .
6- يجب ان يكون الشبك المعدنى والمسمار والواشر من النوع المجلفن الغير قابل للصدأ .
7- يوضع الشبك في الأماكن التالية :
a. شبك رأسي مسطح بين التقاء الأعمدة مع المباني .
b. شبك أفقي مسطح بين التقاء الجسور الساقطة مع المباني .
c. شبك أفقي زاوية بين التقاء الجسور الهردي مع المباني .
d. شبك رأسي مسطح بين التقاء نوعين من البناء ( حجر مع بلك مثلا) .
e. شبك رأسي مسطح أو أفقي فوق التمديدات الصحية أو الكهربائية إذا كانت قريبة من نهاية الجدار ( ليست عميقة ) أو كانت تستغل حيز بعرض يزيد عن 10 سم ولابد أن يبرز الشبك 5 سم عن عرض الفجوة من كل جهة ..
f. شبك رأسي مسطح أو أفقي حيثما يتوقع حدوث تشققات .
g. شبك رأسي مسطح أو أفقي حيثما يتم إيقاف التلبيس في منتصف الجدران أو الأسقف .
h. استخدام زوايا التقوية المجلفنة لحواف الفتحات الداخلية والخارجية والأركان لتقويتها لتحمل الصدمات ومنع حدوث الشروخ .

ت‌- أعمال الطرطشة ( المسمار) :
1- يراعى قبل المباشرة بأعمال التلييس إنهاء جميع أعمال التمديدات والمنجور من ملابن حجرية أو رخامية ....الخ , بحيث لا يجري عمل من الأعمال بعد إنجاز أعمال التلييس.
2- تنظيف الغرف من مخلفات البناء وأكوام الرمل أو البلك .
3- ويراعى تغطية الإطارات الخشبية أو المعدنية للأبواب والفتحات وشبوك الحماية والشبابيك المطلة على مباني أو شوارع بطريقة مناسبة للمحافظة على نظافتها ولحفظها من الماء.
4- يجب حماية وتغطية جميع الأعمال والوحدات الموجودة التي من المحتمل تعرضها للتلف أثناء عملية التلييس .
5- رش جميع الحوائط ( قبل المباشرة بالطرطشة ) رشاً غزيراً بالماء مع حكها بالفرشة السلك إذا لزم الأمر .
6- سماكة الطرطشة لا تقل عن (5 مم) .
7- تستخدم مونة من الإسمنت والرمل الخشن أو ركام الكري مقاس صفر(الهلسن) نسبة (1: 2) .
8- يتم إضافة مواد لاصقة مثل البجابوند إن أمكن .
9- يتم إضافة مادة ملينة للمونة الأسمنتية .
10- مونة الطرطشة تكون عجينة رطبة متماسكة وليست سائلة تسمح بقذفها بطريقة جيدة .
11- يتم إلقاء المونة قذفاً على الأسطح يدويا بالمسطرين أو أوتوماتكيا بقوة .
12- تشكل الطرطشة على السطح نتوءات منتظمة مثبتة جيدا بدون تسييل.
13- يجب أن تكون الطرطشة منسجمة مع بعضها البعض من حيث السماكة والخشونة و المظهر
14- تكون الطرطشة خشنة مدببة الرؤوس قاسية ومسمارية (حادة الملمس ) .
15- يجب أن تكون هذه الطبقة كثيفة و تغطي جميع المباني بحيث لا يظهر أي فراغات أو أجزاء غير مطرطشة .
16- يجب وضع طبقة الرشة المسمارية على كل الأسطح المراد تلييسها الداخلية أو الخارجية.
17- يجب خلط المونة بكميات قليلة , ويمنع استخدام المون التي يمضي عليها أكثر من 45 دقيقة , ولا يسمح بإضافة الإسمنت إليها وإعادة خلطها.
18- التاكد من متانة الطرطشة بالأتي :
a. إدا كان عمر الطرطشة 3 أيام فأقل فتفرك باليد فإن وجدت أنها تتفتت مع الحركة فهذا مؤشر على نقص الأسمنت أو الرش .
b. إذا كان عمر الطرطشة أكثر من 3 أيام فيتم جرح الطرطشة بمسمار قاسي أو آلة حادة بحيث لا يسبب خدشها بتساقط الاسمنت منها .
19- ترش بالماء لمدة ثلاثة أيام متوالية صباحاً ومساءاً بحيث تبقى رطبة طوال تلك المدة .
20- لا يسمح بالمباشرة بعمل الوجه الثاني قبل مرور أربعة أيام على إنجاز هذا الوجه.
21- . يجب ان يكون الشبك المعدنى مليء بالطرطشة حتى لا يحدث صوت تطبييل عند الشبك
22- يجب تنظيف أي ترشش و/أو مواد متساقطة من التلييس قبل أن تجف ( كل يوم بيومه ) .
23- يجب تنظيف وإصلاح أو استبدال وإعادة جميع الأسطح التي تتلطخ أو تتلف بسبب أعمال التلييس .


تركيب شبك التلييس في الفواصل ( بين المباني والهيكل الخرساني ) 






الصورة للرش قبل التلييس :





خلط الإسمنت مع الركام الزيروا ( الهلسن) .





بعد الطرطشة 







ث‌- عمل الودع والأوتار:.
1- التأكد من أن جميع المعدات والأدوات نظيفة وبحالة تشغيل جيدة ( القدد غير متآكلة أو مطعوجة) .
2- يتم البدء بتركيب الودع على الجدار الأطول و ويجعل الأخير الجدار أو الحرف الأقصر ( مثل بروز عمود) .
3- لا تقل الثخانة عن 1.5 سم ولا تزيد عن 3.5 سم وإذا كان هناك زيادة يتم التلييس على طبقات بينها شبك (رولات).
4- حاول الحصول على أقل سماكة للودع وبخاصة عند الأبواب .
5- يتم عمل البؤج بالمونة الأسمنتية وأعلاها قطعة بلاط سيرميك 2 سم * 2سم .
6- لا تزيد المسافة الرأسية بين الودعة والأخرى عن 1.5 م وإذا زادت عن ذلك يتم عمل ودعة رأسية أعلى الجدر .
7- أسفل بؤجة ترتفع نصف متر فوق سطح الأرض وأعلى بؤجة تحت السقف بحوالي نصف متر.
8- يتم ضبط البؤج بواسطة قدة ألمنيوم وميزان الماء أفقيا ورأسيا .
9- تقدير الرأسية بوضع القدة فوق بؤجتين ثم ضع ميزان الفقاعة (الماء) على القدة الألمنيوم.
10- - يفضل استلام البؤج والأوتار أولا بأول أثناء التنفيذ .
11- ضع قدتين على جدارين متجاورين " كل قدة على نقطتين الودع متجاورتين " بحيث يلتقيان في زاوية واحدة ومن ثم تضع الزاوية الحديدية على زاوية التقاء القدتين لتاكد من زاوية الغرفة .
12- قم بتربيع الغرفة بالمتر أوتار الغرفة .
13- لا يقل عرض الوتر عن 7 سم .
14- يجب تنظيف أي ترشش و/أو مواد متساقطة من التلييس قبل أن تجف ( كل يوم بيومه ) .
15- يجب تنظيف وإصلاح أو استبدال وإعادة جميع الأسطح التي تتلطخ أو تتلف بسبب أعمال التلييس .
16- تترك الودعات مدة 24ساعة وترش بالماء لمدة ثلاثة أيام, وتكون رطبة طول تلك المدة.
17- يتم تركيب علب وقسمات الكهرباء وحلوق الأبواب بعد عمل الأوتار حيث تضبط عليها لتكون جميعها في مستوى التلييس النهائي .
18- عمل إميات النواصي والأكتاف ومعابر الفتحات والجلسات والعقود بمونة مطابقة للمواصفات الخاصة بتشغيلها.
19- تأميم النواصي والأكتاف وهي تمثل عملية تلييس لكافة نواصي الحوائط وهي الزوايا الخارجية كما لو كانت أوتار وتضبط بالذراع وتوزن بميزان الخيط وتزوى بالزاوية.
20- الجدران التي ستزيد تعبئتها عن 4 سم يمكن الاكتفاء بتلييسها قدة ويغض الطرف عن استلام زواياها 90 درجة .

تركيب الأوتار ووزن علب الكهرباء على الأوتار




ج‌- البطانة:.
1- أعمال التهيئة – قبل البدء بأعمال البطانة - : 
a. التأكد من استكمال تركيب حلوق الأبواب الحديد والخشب .
b. التأكد من استكمال تركيب علب الكهرباء .
c. دهان الحلوق بطبقة شفافة لمنع تشربه الماء , كذلك جانب الحلق من جهة الجدار و أسفل الحلق بالزفتة ( القار ) لمسافة 10سم -الذي سيدفن- ثم تغطي بخلطة اسمنت.
d. التأكد من أن جميع المعدات والأدوات نظيفة وبحالة تشغيل جيدة ( القدد غير متآكلة أو مطعوجة) التأكد على الأقل مرة كل أسبوع .
2- طريقة تنفيذ البطانة :
a. رش الحوائط – الطرطشة- بالماء بغزارة قبل المباشرة بإعمال البطانة .
b. طبقة البطانة(الخشنة) تتكون من خلط اسمنت ورمل وجير مطفي بنسبة 1: 3 : 0.5 .
c. يجب خلط المونة بكميات قليلة , ويمنع استخدام المون التي يمضي عليها أكثر من 45 دقيقة , ولا يسمح بإضافة الإسمنت إليها وإعادة خلطها.
d. الثخانة المطلوبة ( 10 مم ـ 30 مم ) وأن تكون منتظمة التوزيع على السطوح .
e. إذا كانة السماكة ستزيد عن 3 سم فيتم لبش الجدار بسماكة لا تزيد عن 2,5 سم وتخشن وبعد 24 ساعة يتم عمل البطانة .
f. ويتم الملء بين الأوتار بمونة البطانة .
g. ترش طبقة البطانة بقوة سواء باليد أو بماكينة مناسبة لضمان جودة اللصق .
h. يتم وضعها على كل جدار أو سقف مرة واحدة بدون انقطاع وحتى أسفل منسوب الأرضية أو الوزرة .
i. تفرد المونة بواسطة المحارة .
j. تدرع جيداً باستخدام القدة لضبط وجه البطانة مع وجه الأوتار .
k. ينبغي تجنب التوقف في الأسطح المنبسطة غير المحددة الملامح كل ما أمكن ذلك.
l. في حالة وجود وزرات بلاط يتم وضع مسافة بدون للياسة بحسب إرتفاع الوزرة .
m. يمنع استخدام المونة المتساقطة إلا إذا تتساقط على أسطح نظيفة وخالية من الأتربة وألا يكون قد مضى على إضافة الماء للإسمنت 30 دقيقة.
n. تكسير جميع البؤج والأوتار بعد إتمام مراحل البطانة وإعادة ملؤها بنفس اليوم وبنفس المون المستخدمة في البطانة.
o. تترك لتتهوى مدة نصف ساعة .
3- نهو السطح الخارجي للبطانة حسب المواصفات المحددة لها كالآتي:
a. أولاً: الحوائط معدة للرشة أو الغراء :
يمس السطح الخارجي بالتخشين حيث تغطي سطح أملس خشن يضمن تماسك الرشة أو الغراء عليه .
b. ثانياً: الحوائط المعدة لدهانات الزيت أو البلاستيك أو ورق الحائط أو فرد أي مادة كيميائية حديثة بالرولة أو بالفرشة.
يمس السطح الداخلي بالتخشين ثم بالمحارة للتنعيم .
c. ثالثاً: الحوائط المعدة لاستقبال طبقة ضهارة :
لا تخشن ولا تمس بالمحارة وإنما تمشط بالمشط أو تمنجل أو تزملك بعمق 3 مم .
حيث يتم تخديش وتمشيط البطانة عرضاً وارتفاعاً عندما تقارب التصلب بالمسطرين أو بالأدوات المناسبة وبطريقة منتظمة و إزالة البؤج والأوتار ثم تترك الطبقة لتتصلب تماما و يمكن الاستغناء عن عملية التخديش عندما يكون التلييس من طبقة واحدة .
4- استلام أعمال البطانة:
a. بالنسبة للفتحات ( شبابيك , أبواب ) يجب تربيعها بالمتر اى المقاس من فوق مثل المقاس من تحت ووزنها جيدا .
b. في حالة وجود شبابيك متتالية في الطوابق المتكررة يتم شد خيوط رأسية للتأكد من الاستقامة .
c. في حالة وجود شبابيك متتالية في نفس الطابق يتم شد خيوط أفقية للتأكد من الاستقامة (المنسوب) أو أخذ شقلة ( ميزان شرب) بلي الماء .
d. عمل لحامات اللياسة مع البلاط وبلاط البورسلان وجميع الأشغال الأخرى بشكل دقيق ومضبوط .
e. يوميا يتم الاستلام أخر النهار كل يوم بيومه لأن التعديل في نفس اليوم أسهل وأفضل ويعطي تماسك لا بأس به بين أجزاء اللياسة ويسهل عملية إزالة الأجزاء المراد تعديلها من اللياسة كما أن الطرق على اللياسة في الأيام التالية قد يسبب تطبيل في أجزاء من التلابيس
f. يتم إصلاح حالة القص أو الترقيع بإعادة تلييسها بالمونة حتى تتلاءم مع بقية الأعمال الأخرى، كما يجب إعادة تلييس النقر والشروخ والعيوب
g. في حالة اللياسة بالأوتار يتم استلام الزوايا للغرف 90 درجة و عند تقابلات الحوائط دون ترك اية فراغات.
h. يتم التأكد من أنتضام الزوايا وقشطها من بقايا المونة .
i. التأكد من استواء أحرف الأعمدة و السلاحات والجسور بخطوط مستقيمة وعدم وجود تموج بواسطة القدة مع تعامد جانبى التلييس زاوية .
j. استلام اللياسة بالقدة أفقياً ورأسياً ومائلة وعدم السماح بوجود فراغات تسمح بمرور الضوء مابين القدة واللياسة ويتم تصليح الأخطاء أولا بأول 
k. وضع ميزان الفقاعة (الماء) على المسطرة الألمنيوم في استلام استواء اللياسة
l. يجب التأكد من ان السطوح المنحنية والدائرية مطابقة لما ورد في المخططات وتزال الأعمال المخالفة.
m. هناك حالات خاصة تزيد في السماكة عن 3,5 سم وينصح عند زيادة السماكة بتركيب شبك للتغلب على الشقوق
n. الرش بالمياه فى فترات منتظمة ولمدة لا تقل عن أربعة أيام وبشكل يضمن دوام وجودها رطبة طيلة هذه المدة.
o. يجب تنظيف أي ترشش و/أو مواد متساقطة من التلييس قبل أن تجف ( كل يوم بيومه ) .
p. يجب تنظيف وإصلاح أو استبدال وإعادة جميع الأسطح التي تتلطخ أو تتلف بسبب أعمال التلييس .

توزين حلوق الباب على الأوتار و يلاحظ طبقة البطانة وبروز الحلق حوالي 4 سم عن البطانة ويلزم عندها تشخيط الطبقة السابقة ثم تسمير شبك فوق طبقة البطانة ثم عمل وجه أخر من البطانة فوق الوجه السابق 





ح‌- الطبقة النهائية ( الضهارة ) :.
يلجاء البعض إلى تنفيذ الضهارة والبطانة مرة واحدة ويعتبر ذلك ممكنا إذا التزم بالأوتار وسماكة التليسس (1-3 ) سم .
1- طريقة تنفيذ الضهارة:
a. طبقة الضهارة وهي عبارة عن الوجه النهائي للتلييس ويكون غالباً بسمك 0.5سم فوق الوجه الثاني ( البطانة ).
b. الجدران التي سيلصق عليها بلاط لا تحتاج الى طبقة الظهارة ويكتفى بالبطانة .
c. المونة من الإسمنت والرمل نسبة (1: 3) مضافاً إليها مادة ملينة على أن يستعمل الرمل السيليسي الناعم مع هذا الوجه بنسبة (50%).
d. يجب خلط المونة بكميات قليلة , ويمنع استخدام المون التي يمضي عليها أكثر من 45 دقيقة , ولا يسمح بإضافة الإسمنت إليها وإعادة خلطها.
e. تستخدم سماكة التلييس المحددة للتلييس إلا إذا تطلب الوضع سماكة زائدة للتغلب على الاختلافات في استواء السطح.
f. ينظف سطح طبقة البطانة جيدا ويرش بالماء بغزارة قبل البدء بفرش الظهارة مباشرة .
g. ثم تفرش طبقة التلييس الناعمة على السطح باستعمال المالج بشكل متساو ومنتظم أو بالمسطرين بجعل التلييس ملساء خالية من العيوب. 
h. يصقل السطح بقدة خشبية جافة (بكف اللباد) بمجرد اختفاء البريق أو اللمعان لإعطاء سطح كلي له شكل موحد. 
i. يجب توحيد شكل ومظهر أو اتجاه الفواصل الرطبة في نهاية أعمال تلييس اليوم الواحد طالما أمكن ذلك.
j. ينبغي تجنب التوقف في الأسطح المنبسطة غير المحددة الملامح كل ما أمكن ذلك.
k. لا يسمح مطلقا بجمع المونة المتساقطة واستعمالها ثانية .
2- استلام أعمال الضهارة:
a. يجب استلام نفس ملاحظات استلام البطانة ( انظر الورقة السابقة ) فيما يخص فتحات الشبابيك والأبواب وبلاط الجدران .
b. يجب أن لا يظهر أية خشونة على هذا الوجه .
c. تضبط الجدران والحواف رأسيا .
d. تكون اللياسة مسح مع حلوق الأبواب .
e. تضبط كل الزوايا والأركان بزاوية قائمة
f. يمكن أن تكون الأركان الظاهرة للأعمدة والبروزات الرأسية ذات استدارة طفيفة.
g. أقصى تفاوت مسموح به لا يتعدى 1.5 مم لكل 3 متر طولي .
h. يوميا يتم الاستلام أخر النهار كل يوم بيومه لأن التعديل في نفس اليوم أسهل وأفضل ويعطي تماسك لا بأس به بين أجزاء اللياسة ويسهل عملية إزالة الأجزاء المراد تعديلها من اللياسة كما أن الطرق على اللياسة في الأيام التالية قد يسبب تطبيل في أجزاء من التلابيس
i. يجب تنظيف أي ترشش و/أو مواد متساقطة من التلييس قبل أن تجف ( كل يوم بيومه ) .
j. يجب تنظيف وإصلاح أو استبدال وإعادة جميع الأسطح التي تتلطخ أو تتلف بسبب أعمال التلييس .
k. جميع المواد التي لم تستعمل والسقائل والمعدات يجب إزالتها ومن ثم تنظيف الأرضيات من مخلفات التلييس.
l. الرش بالمياه فى فترات منتظمة ولمدة لا تقل عن أربعة أيام وبشكل يضمن دوام وجودها رطبة طيلة هذه المدة.
m. لا يحتاج التلييس الجبسى إلى رش .
n. إذا كان سمك بؤج الأسقف أكثر من 2 سم فيمكن الاكتفاء بالتلييس بالقدة وعدم استخدام الأوتار لأسقف الغرف التي تزيد عن 2 سم .

خ‌- استلام ومتابعة ومراجعة اللياسة ( بعد أسبوع من انتهائها ) :
1- اختبار الطرق على الاجزاء المشرخة في اللياسة فذا سمع صوت طبلة يتم تكسير هذا الجزء وإعادة لياستها من جديد يتم التأكد من عدم وجود تطبيل وخاصةً عند جلسات الشبابيك والذروات وأي تلابيس أفقيه .
2- يجب التأكد من عدم وجود أي تطبيل في التلييس أو شقوق أو تموجات أو أي عيوب أخرى في أي منطقة من سطح التلييس الاسمنتية ويتم ازالة الاجزاء المعيبة وتنفذ مرة اخرى بصورة جيدة مع العناية بشكل خاص بمناطق اتصال التلييس الجديدة مع التلييس القديمة .
3- يجب التأكد من ان الاعمال منفذة بالمتانة والقوة المناسبتين لاعطائها الديمومة المطلوبة.
4- التأكد من نعومة سطح اللياسة فلا تجد نتوءات او قطع صلبة
5- يجب إصلاح أو إعادة تلييس البثور والانتفاخات والصدوع المتتابعة والتشقق الشديد والتزهير والعيوب الأخرى.
6- لا يسمح مطلقاً بالمباشرة بأي وجه من وجوه اللياسة قبل إنهاء الوجه الذي يسبقه كاملاً وبشكل مقبول.
7- دقة عمل المليس توفر الاسمنت فلا تجد زيادات كثيرة متساقطة على الارض اثناء العمل ( نسبيا ) 
8- يجب رش كل وجه من اللياسة بالماء بغزارة قبل المباشرة بقصارة الوجه الذي يليه.
9- يجب تسجيل جميع عمليات أخذ العينات والاختبار وإجراءات التدقيق بما في ذلك الإجراءات التصحيحية التي يقوم بها المقاول تاريخ الكشف والاختبار
10- يجب أن يبقى النموذج الحي المعتمد في الموقع أثناء الإنشاء ويحفظ في ظروف طبيعية، كمعيار لقبول أو رفض أعمال التلييس بعد اكتمالها

إستلام الأسقف





إستلام الجدران




* __________________

عبد الغني علي الجند


----------



## almass (4 مارس 2010)

مجهوود رائع جزاك الله خيرا - ومن الصور وشعار المكتب اعتقد انه فى اليمن ؟ام انا مخطئ؟


----------



## إسلام علي (5 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي
ربما من اليمن لا أعرف


----------



## khaled (troy) (5 مارس 2010)

ربنا يكرمك موضوع ملوش حل واللة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فهيد (5 مارس 2010)

من أفضل المواضيع المفيدة ,,, جزاك الله ألف خير ونرجو منك المزيد 
بارك الله فيك ,,,


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (14 يونيو 2010)

مجهود رائع اخي ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## hemaxplode (14 يونيو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى عمود (14 يونيو 2010)

مداخلة :
هناك لياسة اسمها spray نرجو من الخبراء فيها كتابة نبذة وهل هي أقوى أم أضعف من اللياسة التقليدية


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 سبتمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسلام ...
والمهندس عبد الغنى معروف بصوره الجميلة ...
*_


----------



## محمد دهشورى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جداجداجدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## myada1 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
بالمرفقات الملخص فى ملف pdf


----------



## mhamad29 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

right work keep on


----------



## m66666677 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

I can't understand the Egyptian's accent, Could you please use Arabic formal or English words?
Thanks


----------



## enghosssam (18 سبتمبر 2010)

متشكرين على مجهودك يا بشمهندس


----------



## أحمد ربيع حسين (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالكم يا إخوانى؟

أنا بأعتذر إن كنت هأتكلم فى غير الموضوع ، ولكن اعذرونى ، أنا جديد هنا وأجهل كيف أنشأ موضوعاً جديداً ...



أنا بحاجة ماسة إلى المواصفة القياسية لأوشا 18001 لعام 2007 .. الخاصة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية .. أنا بحثت كثيراً ولم أستطع الوصول إلى نسخة عربية .. أرجو المساعدة فى أقرب فرصة ، وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ابراهيم خلف العيسى (30 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## م. هشام عباس (12 مايو 2011)

مشكور علي المعلومات
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك
وننتظر المزيد


----------

